# SCREAM! How do I get rid of closed caption???



## amg3232 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok, this is a wierd one. My cousin's TiVO box works fine except that when taping shows on ABC, closed caption in spanish displays when they go to watch them (this doesn't happen when they're watching live tv). It only happens on this station - every other works fine. They've asked me how to remove the closed caption, but nothing seems to work (checked the tv to make sure CC was disabled). Does anyone have any suggestions? I believe they have a Series 2.

One other note, they have TiVo through DirecTV (single unit).

Any info would be most helpful!

Thx,
AMG


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>believe they have a Series 2

If you can find out the EXACT brand/model, you may download a PDF manual and do a search to see if there are any specific commands

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Closed captioning display is a function of the TV. Double check its menu options. 

BTW, you are never really watching "live" TV since the unit is still using the hard drive to buffer the show so that the special features work.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Closed captioning display is a function of the TV.


Not exclusively. The HR10-250 HD TiVo provides closed captioning, as do other HD in-house DirecTV receivers.

If you have the HR10-250 model, go to Settings > Video > CC to turn it on and off.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Gee I never checked that out. 
However, wouldn't that be active whether watching live or not?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

CC in spanish sounds like the TV was set to CC2 (which almost nothing bothers to include). But you said the CC on the TV was off, so I don't have a clue.

But when you said that it only displayed CC for recorded and not live, did you try watching the same show both ways? Or were you comparing two different shows on the same station?
Because, given how rare CC2 usage is, it is entirely possibly that any live TV show you picked wouldn't have it and so wouldn't display anything.


----------

